# Autocross



## YoungAssazyn (Apr 12, 2005)

i want to get and se-r and set it up for autocross. does anyone have any good suggestions on what mods are best for this type of racing?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what class do you plan to run?
how much do you want to spend?
what year of SE-R are you thinking about?

lots of good info here:
http://www.se-r.net/suspension/


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I would suggest using the search button. Also, visit sr20forum and use their search feature. Finally, visit se-r.net for some old, but still applicable information.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi all Im kind of new here to this forum but the thing is that I have been racing a b13 chassis with a ga16de in the local road racing events and my actual set up goes as follows:
1. Kumho victory racers 35 psi 
2. ATS competition light wheels 15x7 35 off set
3. AGX shocks start 6 back and 3 fronts
4. Hyperco springs 300 front 200 back
5. ST sway bars
6. Front and rear strut brace
7. Camber adjust 1deg back 2 front

I ran this all year and won everything in my class that’s including SE-Rs and SPEC Vs


----------



## Jess_Spec_V (Jun 21, 2004)

Im a little late replying to this post. 
BUT, I have been racing this season with my spec v. I have won in my class but I have raced in different classes during the season. I am a beginner but Ive learned a little. Is this an SE R or SE R SPEC V? Staying in stock class is probably best especially if you are a beginner. I have found that the stock classes tend to be pretty competitive as there are minimal upgrades permitted. You can have r compound tires (probably the most helpful thing and my next purchase), intake and exhaust, and I believe struts. So far, I have been racing completely stock and am very happy with the performance.
Before doing anything to the car, race it as is and see how you feel....upgrading does not always benefit you. If it is a spec v, you will be in d stock and if its a regular se r, it will be in g stock. first do everything all the upgrades allowed to remain in your stock class, the more you have done in a lower class, the more competitive you will be.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Jess_Spec_V said:


> Im a little late replying to this post.
> BUT, I have been racing this season with my spec v. I have won in my class but I have raced in different classes during the season. I am a beginner but Ive learned a little. Is this an SE R or SE R SPEC V? Staying in stock class is probably best especially if you are a beginner. I have found that the stock classes tend to be pretty competitive as there are minimal upgrades permitted. You can have r compound tires (probably the most helpful thing and my next purchase), intake and exhaust, and I believe struts. So far, I have been racing completely stock and am very happy with the performance.
> Before doing anything to the car, race it as is and see how you feel....upgrading does not always benefit you. If it is a spec v, you will be in d stock and if its a regular se r, it will be in g stock. first do everything all the upgrades allowed to remain in your stock class, the more you have done in a lower class, the more competitive you will be.


Its sound s like your are having a ball in your spec congratulations we run with nasa rules for time trials and use the same rules for some road racing I’m actually racing in F class which is one class up from the original starting class for a ga16de engine but because of the mods I ended up in F class after a first year championship in G class and the good thing about nasa rules is that they are not as hard as scca rules and are more open to mods but it is a good idea to start racing as simple as possible like as much stuck as you can so you gain car control and stuff.


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

Jess_Spec_V said:


> Im a little late replying to this post.
> BUT, I have been racing this season with my spec v. I have won in my class but I have raced in different classes during the season. I am a beginner but Ive learned a little. Is this an SE R or SE R SPEC V? Staying in stock class is probably best especially if you are a beginner. I have found that the stock classes tend to be pretty competitive as there are minimal upgrades permitted. You can have r compound tires (probably the most helpful thing and my next purchase), intake and exhaust, and I believe struts. So far, I have been racing completely stock and am very happy with the performance.
> Before doing anything to the car, race it as is and see how you feel....upgrading does not always benefit you. If it is a spec v, you will be in d stock and if its a regular se r, it will be in g stock. first do everything all the upgrades allowed to remain in your stock class, the more you have done in a lower class, the more competitive you will be.



I also run a Spec V in DS and have only begun to be competitive in the last year or so. I have 4 or 5 cars in my class that also compete in nationals SOLO 2, so the competition (ITR and WRX's,BMW 330I's) keeps me on my toes. I have been using R compound Kuhmo's and the only other mod is adding a NISMO front sway bar. But I think the best thing I've done for the car is working on the driver. This car has so much torque it is easy to overdrive it. Saturday I'm attending an Evolution 1 driving school and from everything I've heard it will help tremendously. Good luck to all you Nissan SOLO 2 folks I would love to see more Nissans out there.

Pete


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I've done a track weekend and 3 autoxs this year in my stock Spec V. I'm not into doing competitions but love to be somewhat competitive with other drivers of different makes (BMW, Audi, etc.) The car holds up well for the autoxing but we'll see how the next track weekend goes. I'll be watching my brakes closely and decide if an upgrade is needed at that point.


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> I've done a track weekend and 3 autoxs this year in my stock Spec V. I'm not into doing competitions but love to be somewhat competitive with other drivers of different makes (BMW, Audi, etc.) The car holds up well for the autoxing but we'll see how the next track weekend goes. I'll be watching my brakes closely and decide if an upgrade is needed at that point.



Thats a good point how long do the stock pads last and what are you using for pads in autoX. BTW I took an EVO1 class on Saturday and had an event on Sunday . Money well invested if you want to improve quickly in autox. Good luck on track days.

Pete


----------

